# Little OFA Brag



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Board member Dinamyte *finally* got her OFA results back.

Eris v Wildhaus SchH2 - OFA Good Hips, Normal Elbows!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome news, Congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Great news!! Congratulations Dianna, Chris and Eris!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

I love the 'Dynamite' name...Congrat's xx


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great news, congrats!!!!


----------

